# Ultrafire WF502B DOA



## jimmyjames (Sep 22, 2009)

Saw this one on Ebay from what appeared to be a reliable source. Got it in less than 2 weeks from HK for $15. 5 mode light, worked in high when I powered it up then it started scrolling thru the modes. Would not lock on 1 mode then clicky stuck. Disassembled and reassembled a couple times. Kept scrolling thru the modes on it's own. Now it shut down and will not come on at all. Cheap lesson learned.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Sep 22, 2009)

What happens when you short the - pole of the battery against the case? Sounds like switch to me...


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like a bad switch... perhaps with high internal resistance.

Take a bare segment of wire and touch the - battery contact to the body of the light. Does it work and switch reliably as you touch the body?


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 23, 2009)

Switch is intermittent but there is also something screwy with the lamp module. It flickers on high. Sending back to HK vendor for refund. No biggy but doubt I will purchase another Ultrafire from HK. Maybe from a USA reseller.


----------



## csshih (Sep 23, 2009)

try a solarforce.. a bit pricier, but much better.

link
www.solarforcelights.com


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 24, 2009)

Have a LumaForce LF1. Seems like there are lots of decent $35 to $40 lights on the mkt but nothing cheaper that is worth having.


----------



## MerkurMan (Sep 24, 2009)

When I put my DX MC-E dropin in my brand new 502-B, the stock switch lasted about three seconds. I understand, that's a lot of current to pass through it, but it still didn't last long.

Ordered a pack of 10 switches from DX, and the replacement has been working well so far, albeit with a common R2 P60 module. Just had to trim a few coils off the spring.

These lights seem to be notorious for faulty/weak switches.

I agree with the Solarforce suggestion. Mine has been working perfectly with my MC-E dropin so far.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 24, 2009)

Another DOA Ultrafire... Big surprise! LOL


----------



## hyperloop (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah, i had a WF502B but mine came with the 1W UV module instead, when i switched the module out to the DX MC-E dropin, the switch died on me.

+1 on solarforce, my MC-E module now sits in there and the 502B is but an empty host waiting on arrival of clicky switches.


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 24, 2009)

i have 2 ultrafire 502B as a gift from friend, never had any problem with the switch though i havent tried MCE dropin. 

Agreed on Solarforce as better alternative to Ultrafire.


----------



## MerkurMan (Sep 25, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> yeah, i had a WF502B but mine came with the 1W UV module instead, when i switched the module out to the DX MC-E dropin, the switch died on me.
> 
> +1 on solarforce, my MC-E module now sits in there and the 502B is but an empty host waiting on arrival of clicky switches.


 
If you're tired of waiting for DX to ship your switches, I can throw a couple in an envelope for you. I know I'll never need them all!


----------



## Askbart (Jan 13, 2012)

I purchased one of these on Ebay for $14.00. Works fine but after 30 minutes, it is too hot to handle. Contacted the seller, he sent a replacement without me having to return the old one. Once again, works fine but after 30 minutes you would need a glove to handle it. I assumne that if it gets this hot, the components will not last long and the battery will also lose power soon. I started with an XTAR 18700 also from Ebay @$16.91for a pair shipped from California.

eBay Item number:	320818736962


They were at 4.2VDC when started and were at 3.6VDC after one hour on high.

Sales Link removed, replaced with Item # - Norm


----------



## Racer (Jan 13, 2012)

I had too many problems with the 502Bs so I stopped ordering them. I've had better luck with the 504B. Plus it tail stands, has the anti-roll bezel and the anodizing is much better. 

The drop-ins are also a mixed bag for all these DX lights. I've had XM-L drop-ins measure from 1A to 3A on high at the tail cap. Varying tint, beam pattern and different reflectors too. So I've sold or given away all my DX WF type lights and just kept a 504B with a 2A module and I'm real happy with it. The best module and the best body out of a dozen lights and I have a solid reliable light lol.

Oh, and it's a grab bag on the mode order too. There's no way of knowing if you'll get H-M-L or L-M-H.


----------

